# Iloilo Airport: still no international flights allowed until Nov 1. Thoughts?



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey gang,

The time for me to travel draws closer, looking at August. The gf lives in Iloilo and the route I take is:


> London > Dubai > Singapore > Iloilo


The one thing thats surprised me is that Iloilo is only permitting domestic flights. Really surprised because the Singapore > Iloilo route is very popular and the planes are always full.

With the Philippines opening up how is it that airports like this are still closed to international flights? Is it up to the city governor to give the green light to foreign arrivals? International flights only resume starting Nov 1.

I know this through Google Flights where the calendar shows zero direct flights until Nov 1.

Due to this I will have to route through Cebu.


> London > Dubai > Singapore > Cebu > Iloilo


Not a deal breaker of course but still wondering why Iloilo would be this way. That is a nice nonstop hop to Iloilo from SG. What do you all think and are there other regional airports in the Ph still closed to international traffic?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> The time for me to travel draws closer, looking at August. The gf lives in Iloilo and the route I take is:
> 
> ...


Some of the other LGU's disagreed with the Covid restrictions, such as Hotel Quarantine times, the preferred a much shorter stay, Cebu was one of the LGU's, it made the news several times, and so I'm not sure about the other areas like Mindanao plus there might be other reasons such as a shortage of hotels or other Covid requirements that couldn't be fulfilled.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

KatanaDV20 said:


> The one thing thats surprised me is that Iloilo is only permitting domestic flights. Really surprised because the Singapore > Iloilo route is very popular and the planes are always full... That is a nice nonstop hop to Iloilo from SG.


You could swap Singapore for Manila thereby flying UK, Dubai, Manila, Iloilo. Instead of the ‘nonstop hop to Iloilo from SG’ you could have a nonstop hop from Manila to Iloilo.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

pagbati said:


> You could swap Singapore for Manila thereby flying UK, Dubai, Manila, Iloilo. Instead of the ‘nonstop hop to Iloilo from SG’ you could have a nonstop hop from Manila to Iloilo.


Thanks, that is an alternative but that Manila Airport is a nightmare. I do not want to set foot in that airport ever again and will accommodate the extra hop CEB-ILO.

In contrast Cebu looks like the Hilton!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Might check to see if Cebu is open to international flights. As far as I know, Iloilo is only open to in-country flights and Cebu is only a short hop away.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

During the pandemic to control entry only Manila, Clark and Cebu were open to international flights. I guess as restrictions ease the others will gradually reopen to international arrivals.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> Might check to see if Cebu is open to international flights. As far as I know, Iloilo is only open to in-country flights and Cebu is only a short hop away.
> 
> Fred


Yes, Cebu is wide open to flights 

*The flight search shows SIN-CEB populated for the rest of the year*






















*In contrast is SIN-ILO with direct flights from Singapore starting Nov 1*























Gary D said:


> During the pandemic to control entry only Manila, Clark and Cebu were open to international flights. I guess as restrictions ease the others will gradually reopen to international arrivals.


Really hoping Iloilo will relax it rules earlier. On the flip side Cebu airport looks so nice that a 3hr transit wont be bad at all


----------



## mattdench09 (4 mo ago)

A number of sites seem to be suggesting SIN-ILO direct flights resume 1 Nov 22, but found no tickets for sale for this route and nothing from Cebu Pacific.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

mattdench09 said:


> A number of sites seem to be suggesting SIN-ILO direct flights resume 1 Nov 22, but found no tickets for sale for this route and nothing from Cebu Pacific.


I forgot to post a follow up on this so thanks for posting a reply on here. Here are two links of the most recent news, but still no date mentioned:

RETURN OF INT’L FLIGHTS OK BUT… Cautious bizmen, city gov’t want health protocols

Preparations underway for reopening of Iloilo Airport to int’l flights


----------

